# Coffee blends recommendations



## coffeeroast (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi all,

I currently have some Central American green beans, and I would like to get some suggestions on blending some beans together. Currently, most of my beans come from Costa Rica and Guatemala.

What I'm looking to achieve - medium light roast with more fruity and citrus notes. Not really into espresso roast.

Thank you all in advance for your inputs,

PH


----------

